# Crushing AA hulls.



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Just getting into shotgun loading for the first time on my own. I am using an old Pacific DL 155 press that was given to me. It was originally set-up for 3" shells.

I have recently bought the 2 3/4" crimp die for it. I am trying to set this die up using AA hulls that have slight cracks in the crimp fold. I am filling the hull with paper towels for filler material. I can get 2-3 shells to crimp nicely to a length of about 2.301" Some factory Federal Game loads I have mic out to with-in 0.008". The crimp depth is around 0.100".

Once I get the 2-3 shells to crimp over nicely, I go to crimp an additional hull and it crushes the hull. If I raise the die even as little as 1/16 to 1/8th of a turn, the crushing gets worse. If I lower the die, the crimp doesn't get enough depth.

As I write this, I realised I need to try to lower it and then lower the inner rod as well.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

i would say u should probably save some money and go to a mec jr. to start(single stage) or go to a mec 9000H very nice got one my self for 300.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Farmer, A lot of reloaders have experienced problems crushing the new AA hulls, whether they are red or grey. Not so much with the older red hulls. You may find that changing wads will make a difference for you. A deeper powder cup will sometimes give that little additional clearance you need. Have you tried Remington STS or Nitro hulls? These made a world of difference with my old Pacific 366. Good luck. Burl


----------

